# HPS to MH Retrofit



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

I'm surfing my hot new catalog and it says I can replace HPS light fixtures with equivalent MH bulbs IF it is IDENTIFIED as a retrofit??? What is identified? The ballast, the fixture, the bulb ? Assume bases match correct and up/down sideways the same. Anyone ever do a massive HPS to MH Retrofit out there? How'd it go?


----------



## mbednarik (Oct 10, 2011)

If they just want white light, just buy the white HPS lamps. Either switch to flourescent or just use the lamps. I wouldn't switch out the ballasts from HPS to MH. Just sounds like a waste of time and money.


----------



## mbednarik (Oct 10, 2011)

like this one.
http://www.1000bulbs.com/product/1837/MHS-10450.html


----------



## ElectricZombie (Sep 21, 2012)

They make a retro fit MH lamp that will work on a HPS fixture. So the lamp has to be rated or identified for it.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

mbednarik said:


> ...Just buy the white HPS lamps....


 I didn't really think there was a viable lamp like that.

I asked about this once, because the plants I used to work in had HPS high bays, but like all good threads it degenerated into a discussion about marijuana.

-John


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Big John said:


> I didn't really think there was a viable lamp like that.
> 
> I asked about this once, because the plants I used to work in had HPS high bays, but like all good threads it degenerated into a discussion about marijuana.
> 
> -John


They do make the lamps ,But they are pricey...



mbednarik said:


> like this one.
> http://www.1000bulbs.com/product/1837/MHS-10450.html


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

HARRY304E said:


> They do make the lamps ,But they are pricey...


 Yeah, I can't remember why I ultimately didn't use them. I think it was because the lamp life was so short that I couldn't justify all the increased labor it would take to constantly be re-lamping high bays.

-John


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

mbednarik said:


> like this one.
> http://www.1000bulbs.com/product/1837/MHS-10450.html


Yes, I just realized a few min ago. It's the designation of lamp that makes it ok to swap out. Sounds like a quick and dirty solution to improve lighting and save a bit if they don't have or want to or can't afford an out of pocket total relamp. I'm looking at a different brand that has a 4 yr industrial warranty at 24/7 burn times with higher kelvin (4,100k), 65-70 cri, minimal color shifting, better lumen maintainance, consistant color, nickel/brass base w/graphite coating to prevent seizing, precised dosed halides, etc....


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Big John said:


> Yeah, I can't remember why I ultimately didn't use them. I think it was because the lamp life was so short that I couldn't justify all the increased labor it would take to constantly be re-lamping high bays.
> 
> -John


Yup MH Lamps have about half the life span of HPS Lamps.

I see a lot of gas stations with the LED's and Induction type fixtures and they are just as good as MH lamps in color and brightness .


----------



## mbednarik (Oct 10, 2011)

What about an induction retrofit?


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

mbednarik said:


> What about an induction retrofit?


I already do those and recommend, but, sometimes people just don't have that budget. I have solutions for all customers based on their cash flow


----------



## denny3992 (Jul 12, 2010)

The wwtp i work at uses some of the white hp lamps at one end of the plant due to neighbors complaining about the orange and the wh hps' last over a year in the harsh environment


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

I have done few but IMO not really justifable on the cost if you used common industrail indoor luminaire due the cost of lamp itself.

There the other thing you will be aware is the lamp life they are not long as true PSMH or HPS are. they useally have about 12 to 15K hours the most.

Better off just go with T-8 or T-5 Hi/Low bay luminaires for indoor useage but outdoor it will varies a bit.

However there is few area the lamp converison is off limit is EXproof luminaire you just can't do that for safety reason. 

Merci,
Marc


----------



## delaware74b (Jan 29, 2012)

Three years ago, I did a HPS to MH conversion with the Philips conversion lamps. We had a combination of 250 and 400 watt lamps on 20 and 25 foot poles throughout the parking lot. Double 400's on 25 footers and single 250's on 20-footers. Drop-in replacement, no ballast or starter change.

The Philips lamps are position specific- horizontal burn, within 15 degrees or vertical burn, within 15 degrees. The lamps are also open-fixture rated for either type. 

Lamps are rated for 12,000 hours and they seem to last closer to 9,000 due to high winds shaking and vibrating the poles. We had a few that didn't last 1 year, but the SH replaced them no questions asked, they looked at the date codes of those lamps.

Bottom line: customer is happy with them - white light, brighter lot despite the $45 per lamp and shorter life compared to HPS. He's buying the lamps and paying us to change them.


----------

